# Auto (Dump/Chip Truck) Insurance



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

What company do you guys go through for your chip/dump truck. 

What are you paying a month/year for it????


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 21, 2007)

Is your truck cdl will it be you driving,tickets? they will
ask all those questions and more age,payroll etc. I have
a clean record cdl and no accidents and pay 650.00
for liability 1200.00full coverage is what I have!


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 21, 2007)

I am not looking at truck really any time soon 

for this reason mainly...i am scared to think what my insurance would cost

I am 19, male, with one speeding ticket about a year ago..., if i were to get a truck i would want to get around a 96-98 F 350 Diesel with a 12ft Dump bed on the back 

Now your 650...???


----------



## John464 (Sep 21, 2007)

my trucks start out about $1200 a year and go up to around $2,000 a year per truck. this is for 8 trucks under 1 policy. they range on the small end F450 dumps to the larger 7500 GMC. the years are 2000 to 2007. all are under CDL

NJ is on the high end when it comes to insurance, but probably similar to CA :censored:


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you John 464...

Ok, thanks gives me a general idea of what to except now...

sweet

canyon


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 22, 2007)

Talking to a local insurance agent is really the only way you will get a good idea of what you will pay. Arkansas and NJ are far from California.


----------



## ASD (Sep 23, 2007)

hear in ca. it will start at $1000 per year for an f250 and go to about $2500 for a truck with 80K tags hope this helps

Scott


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 25, 2007)

Scott, 

Ya it does thank you...i also got some rough numbers from my insurance guy..

Mike


----------

